
Facebook's ad auction doesn’t maximize short-term revenue - kareemm
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/facebook-doesnt-make-much-money-couldon-purpose/
======
hapanin
Conspiracy Theory: Facebook is lying about its VCG mechanism and is actually
maximizing short term revenue with a different mechanism but reaping the
benefits of a perceptively ungamable system.

